
Russia’s Covid Vaccine Shows Potential in Peer Review, Lancet Reports - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-09-04/russia-covid-vaccine-produces-immune-response-peer-review-shows
======
greypowerOz
>Between June 18 and Aug 3, 2020, 76 healthy adults were enrolled to the two
studies from the volunteer register (figure 1).

>43 adults were selected at the beginning of each study from the volunteer
registry; 38 participants were included in each study and five people were
kept as backup volunteers in case of dropouts (two for phase 1 and three for
phase 2).

>Nine participants in each study received rAd26-S in phase 1, nine received
rAd5-S in phase 1, and 20 received sequential injections of rAd26-S (on day 0)
and rAd5-S (on day 21) in phase 2. All volunteers in the main group were
analysed and additional volunteers from the backup groups were not needed.

>Thus, in each study, 38 volunteers were vaccinated. More men than women took
part in the study (table 1).

is it fair to note this is a pretty small sample?

